# Deck plans for Bremen/Europa/Liberté



## Stratowarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello forum,

I am searching for deckplans of the german ships Bremen & Europa(later Liberté). I already found a crossection of the ships but I can't find any deckplans on the internet. 

Maybe someone knows a good source?

Thanks


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

There are deck plans for both ships on eBay.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope this helps


----------



## Stratowarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

A.D.FROST said:


> Hope this helps
> View attachment 44650


Thanks you, this helps a lot! From where is it/do you have more? 
I need some plans for a model im building but I dont want to buy original plans on ebay, a simple screenshot or photo from the deckplans is enough. Just like the one you send me


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Strato..,
I´ve got all deckplans of BREMEN but they are in a book. I can give it a try to scan it (will be in parts then) if you tell me what you need.
Rgds, Manfred


----------



## 200328 (8 mo ago)

Stratowarrior said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> I am searching for deckplans of the german ships Bremen & Europa(later Liberté). I already found a crossection of the ships but I can't find any deckplans on the internet.
> 
> ...


I think you will like this site. just click on the images a couple of time to get a zoomable version. DigiPEER: Startseite


----------



## shiploversa (Dec 8, 2019)

Stratowarrior said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> I am searching for deckplans of the german ships Bremen & Europa(later Liberté). I already found a crossection of the ships but I can't find any deckplans on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------

